# كتاب : / Project Planning, Scheduling & Control, 3rd Edition



## zidaan (1 يناير 2010)

Project Planning, Scheduling & Control, 3rd Edition


ISBN: 0071360506
Category: Uncategorized







* Project Planning, Scheduling & Control, 3rd Edition *
Publisher: McGraw-Hill | Pages: 550 | 2000-12-19 | ISBN 0071360506 | PDF | 4 MB

Unique among project management books, Project Planning, Scheduling & Control is renowned for its applications-oriented, non-theoretical understanding of the flexibility required in day-to-day management situations. New material in this long-awaited third edition includes easy-to-follow guidelines for managing multiple projects, effective risk management strategies, an innovative blueprint for developing a workable project methodology, and more.

link

*DOWNLOAD*​


----------



## safe4k (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن هل بالامكان الحصول على رابط اخر؟


----------



## ghareeb 2 (5 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
هل يمكنك تحميله علي موقع اخر من فضلك
شكرا


----------



## zidaan (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم الرابط شغال 
ولكن ولايهمكم 
رابط جديد وحصري 

http://ifile.it/1d4r3cu/0071360506.rar

وفقكم الله


----------



## م/ صناعي (9 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## zidaan (9 يناير 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## ombella (4 ديسمبر 2010)

the file is expird


----------



## مستر مان (8 ديسمبر 2010)

expired
plzzzzzzz upload again 

thx very much


----------



## مستر مان (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو تجديد رابط الملف يا جماعة media fire 

4share


----------



## zidaan (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
رابط حصري
http://dc177.4shared.com/download/PFEM75my/0071360506.rar?tsid=20101230-064507-af0bf271

عذرا للتأخير


----------

